
WA Senate passes bill to create a European-style consumer-data privacy law - fhrow4484
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/senate-passes-bill-to-create-a-european-style-consumer-data-privacy-law-in-washington/
======
fhrow4484
In the article, "Senate Bill 5376" hyperlink, opens a short 6 pages PDF
entitled "Senate Bill report" that has a summary of the proposed law on page 3
and 4,

The threshold of 100,000 users is interesting, since it's probably to protect
startups from too heavy regulation, but not clear if that is 100k DAU or just
100k registered users.

I wonder if other US states have similar laws already, and if they don't,
would WA state put itself at risk of seeing fewer startups/small online
businesses grow due to burden of regulation and the potential fines?

